

How does this have anything to do with sel4? - aetherspawn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwJey_MN74k

======
dandrews
Flagged for your editorializing title (original youtube title: "NICTA: High
Assurance Demo").

If you watched the video, you'll have noticed that they explicitly said that
compromised applications ought not be able to cross the sel4 barrier and
compromise other (possibly critical) applications running on the same
platform.

